# Vintage Omega Seamaster questions



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

I really like the look of the old Omega Seamaster watches. I'd like a gold (color not necessarily material) watch with a leather band. There seems to be a fair amount on ebay and I'd be willing to spend around $300 for one.

I was wondering if anyone knew a fair amount about these watches that I could ask about so I can find a good deal on ebay.

It looks like alot of them have a "bubble" looking crystal. Can this be replaced say with a flat non-reflective crystal? Ideally I'd like something thin and not image distorting like a bubble shape would do.

What's the cost of restoring/servicing one and what do they do in a restoration/service?

(this question will show how little i know of watches) is the movement like a sweep or does it tick?

here is an example of one of the ones i'm watching on ebay



thanks


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a similar one in need of restoration- the guy quoted that he could easliy get it running again for $100, and it was in far worse condition than that one. And you can easily get a new flat crystal. Omega's should be easy to fix, as they don't change their parts much, and continue to provide old ones for repairs.
I have not yet gone through with the restoration, as money is tight, so I can't tell you much more.


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

^^^

thanks for the info, i'll feel more confident in buying one.

does anyone know how cautious i should be with fakes on ebay with these watches? i just searched for omega seamaster under $300 and there seems to be a decent amount. not sure how to tell real from fake and many listings don't include papers. some don't have the seamaster logo on the back, is that not something that they all have? 

whats the difference between a seamaster deville and a seamaster? on the omega website, there is no seamaster deville, just a seamaster line and a deville line.

there seems to be a great variation in the old omega seamasters. for example, some are thinner than others, some are bigger, some use different hands, different markers, different designs of the face etc. much more variation than say a rolex submariner. did the omega seamaster change alot over time?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I'm no expert on watches, but your price range for this watch seems a bit optimistic. You might want to try the vintage watch equivalent of AAAC--there are several out there.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Rather than eBay, you might like to try Time Zone Sales Forum; the members there are very pleasant, and their watches are likely to be better backed with their reputations and with better knowledge than an eBay purchase.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I know you could get some Seamaster _parts_ for $300, but even the knockoffs are that much. A vintage SM would go much higher.

You realize that even on sale, we're talking about a $3,000 watch here (at least the modern versions)? I don't know if a vintage model would be much cheaper, but I'm no watch expert.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Learn before you buy*

Take the advice above and go to a specialized forum. Omegas feature both quartz and mechanical movements, a great variety styles and vastly different repair/replacement costs. There are definitely deals to be found from quality sellers, but you will be better off on a specialized site than Ebay.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> I know you could get some Seamaster _parts_ for $300, but even the knockoffs are that much. A vintage SM would go much higher.
> 
> You realize that even on sale, we're talking about a $3,000 watch here (at least the modern versions)? I don't know if a vintage model would be much cheaper, but I'm no watch expert.


If you search ebay for completed auctions you will see several Omega watches that sold for less than $300.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

I don't think your $300 range is unrealistic but I second going to timezone.com and learning as must as you can before you buy. There are lots of helpful people there and an omega specific section. Have fun but be careful...I see another addiction coming on. Welcome to the asylum.

Josh


----------



## 4dgt90 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I will check out the timezone.com forum before buying anything and confer with thier members. I'm hoping I can still keep that price point. The watches I'm looking at are 40-50 years old so I would expect them to be significantly cheaper. I don't think they are that rare so I can't imagine they would appreciate in price. There seem to be a fair amount on ebay so I'm hoping there isn't just a big counterfeit market for these vintage omega seamasters.

Thanks


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

I just question if they are running! I mean not to discourage you, but be prepared to have it cleaned. While this will cost money, your main problem will be finding someone to work on it who isn't already retired.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

The best Omega board on the internet is over at watchuseek. Great place for info (including a great for sale forum).

Old seamasters (in running condition) can be had for 3-400 bucks on ebay. Anything vintage is going to need some sort of servicing. At the minimum, a new crystal. Dials on these are usually in need of some work as well. If you are unlucky, the movement will probably need a servicing. If you are very very unlucky, the movement will need replacing entirely.

Before buying any vintage Omega, look it up on the and crosscheck the info in the database with what the seller has. Usually the reference number is one of the numbers on the inside of the caseback. (in this case, from that ebay listing, 366 0875). The space in the reference number typically translates to a "." in the database, so type "366.0875".

Good place for Omega parts - Otto Frei

Info for the watch in the OP's auction link -

*Gents' metal bracelet*

*Reference*

ST 366.0875
*International collection*

1983
*Movement*


 Type: Automatic (mechanical)
 Caliber number: 1110
 Created in 1983
21 jewels
Central sweep-second hand

*Functions*
Date
*Case*

Stainless steel
*Case back*


 Press-in
 Full metal
 *Dial*

Silvered or grey, with luminous hands and luminous hour markers.
*Crystal*

Scratch-resistant sapphire
*Bracelet*

Stainless steel (attached)
*Water resistance*

30 meters

*More product information*

Case ref. = ST 166.0277
Case : round (7,3 x 33 mm), with attached SS bracelet of ref. ST 1416/784.
Bezel : knurled 
International Collection : 1983-1985
Swiss retail price (1983) : CHF 540.-
*Also available in 14K gold-plated (20 mic.) with SS case back under ref. MD 366.0875 *(CHF 790.-). Gold-plated bracelet of ref. EX 1416/784. Available with gilt (.200) or grey (.500) dial.
Also available on leather strap of 19 mm lug-size under ref. ST 166.0277 (stainless steel) or MD 166.0277 (14K gold-plated).
JLM


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

You could find a great buy on the Bay - but you're at least as likely to get something you'll regret (at least without having someone who really knows them asking the right questions and reviewing comprehensive pictures). If I were you, and I wanted a simple watch like that, I'd buy a new Christopher Ward (https://www.christopherward-usa.com/) like this one for $315:










It's got a simple Swiss movement that's easily maintained and repaired. The company is wonderful to deal with, and their watches are just great value.

If you want a gold watch (and it will probably have to be plated in your price range), I'd find a simple Hamilton. Here's my father's '82, still running like new and backed by more parts and know-how among local jewelers across the country than you can imagine:










You can probably find a Ham or an Elgin, Bulova etc cleaned up and serviced at a jeweler near you for $300 or less, and there are tons of them on eBay. My dad's (above) is solid 14k, but his '55 Ham is 10k (!) and also a great watch - I've worn both regularly since he died 15 years ago. You can also find vermeil Cartiers with mechanical or quartz movements for about $300 - they're excellent watches.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, but a Christopher Ward is not an Omega. 

Buying vintage off the 'bay can be a whole lot safer than buying newer watches. Especially if the seller provides a shot of the caseback and the movement. Fakers don't usually bother to fake vintage watches, and they definitely don't bother to fake vintage movements usually. Of course you could say that it might be a fake from that era, but fakers from back then most assuredly didn't bother to fake movements to that extent.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Keep an eye on www.watchcat.com You can actually sign up to be notified of new offerings. They occasionally have Omega Seamasters for sale as in https://www.watchcat.com/NewListings/omg5554smstr.htm or https://www.watchcat.com/NewListings/omg5837bmp.htm but they seem to offer some very cool vintage watches of various makes. The owner comes across like a decent guy and I would trust him. The Omega watches are gorgeous, but he offers some other nice looking watches such as this beautiful vintage Seiko: https://www.watchcat.com/NewListings/bell5978mat.htm this Longines: https://www.watchcat.com/NewListings/lng5762allgrd.htm and this Longines, which I held off and someone else bought it: 
https://www.watchcat.com/NewListings/lng5812ultr.htm


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Enron said:


> Yeah, but a Christopher Ward is not an Omega.


I may have missed the point of the OP, but I thought it was to find a "gold watch with a leather band" - the Omega was used as an example, but it didn't sound like a quest for an Omega (in which case I would have said, "Have at it and enjoy yourself"). If all one wants is a nice simple watch on a strap, a CW fills the bill very well, as does a new Hamilton / Seiko / Longines etc. They have gold-plated models that are very nice. And given the advances in materials science over the last 50 years, the ETA 2824 in a new CW is much more likely to give long life with little maintenance and repair at lower cost than an old Omega with an unknown history. Here it is in gold:











Enron said:


> Fakers don't usually bother to fake vintage watches.


If you're an experienced WIS, I apologize, but that statement suggests that you've little experience in the field. There are fake everythings out there, despite the apparent lack of sufficient profit to make the effort worthwhile. Fake movements are not as common as fake cases and dials with cheap contemporary movements inside. But I've seen several attempts to fake movements over the years, including Omegas. The Chronocentric website discusses this well at https://www.chronocentric.com/watches/counterfeit.shtml#vintage.

Here are some fake 34mm Omegas on the web today for about $200 - is that CW starting to look better?


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I nabbed a reconditioned Seamaster of ebay for $400, from a reputable seller. It is about 40 years old - great deal, couldn't be happier.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

bluesman said:


> I may have missed the point of the OP, but I thought it was to find a "gold watch with a leather band" - the Omega was used as an example, but it didn't sound like a quest for an Omega (in which case I would have said, "Have at it and enjoy yourself"). If all one wants is a nice simple watch on a strap, a CW fills the bill very well, as does a new Hamilton / Seiko / Longines etc. They have gold-plated models that are very nice. And given the advances in materials science over the last 50 years, the ETA 2824 in a new CW is much more likely to give long life with little maintenance and repair at lower cost than an old Omega with an unknown history. Here it is in gold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The OP titled his post "Vintage Omega Seamaster Questions" and went on about how he liked the way vintage Omega Seamasters looked, and the entire post was about Omega. So, yeah, I think its safe to say he'd like an Omega. What made you think he was actually looking for a CW or some other stand-in instead? Not to belittle the CW, but it really doesn't have the same cachet as an Omega.

Sure, there are fake everythings out there, but I guaran-damn-tee you there's a lot more fakes of recent, higher-visibility luxury watches than there are of old Omegas that look like something your great-grandfather wore. I am not a seasoned WIS, that much is true, but I appreciate the subtle insult all the same!

To the OP: Get what you want. Don't look at a seamaster with longing eyes, and then settle for something else. Because everytime you look at that something else, you will think about how you really wanted a Seamaster. I nearly made this mistake with a Longines Hydroconquest, instead of a Seamaster Pro 300 a couple of years ago. Glad I didn't.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

Enron said:


> To the OP: Get what you want. Don't look at a seamaster with longing eyes, and then settle for something else. Because everytime you look at that something else, you will think about how you really wanted a Seamaster.


I agree wholeheartedly with you - if the Omega lights his fire, nothing else will keep him warm. If I misinterpreted the OP, I apologize. But if not, I can't tell you how many times I've regretted disregarding sound advice in favor of an expensive object lesson I could have avoided. If you want an old Omega, grab it and love it but accept the risks. If you just want a very nice watch that will not let you down for predictable and reasonable maintenance costs, look to CW, Hamilton etc.

As for the cachet of an Omega, all I can tell you is that it's not there for me. I wear a Patek annual every day and I find a Christopher Ward to be a very nice watch that I'd wear proudly without hesitation, just as I do my Seikos and my Hamiltons. Maybe it's like Shel Silverstein said: after you've been eating steak for a long time, beans taste fine...


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

bluesman said:


> I agree wholeheartedly with you - if the Omega lights his fire, nothing else will keep him warm. If I misinterpreted the OP, I apologize. But if not, I can't tell you how many times I've regretted disregarding sound advice in favor of an expensive object lesson I could have avoided. If you want an old Omega, grab it and love it but accept the risks. If you just want a very nice watch that will not let you down for predictable and reasonable maintenance costs, look to CW, Hamilton etc.
> 
> As for the cachet of an Omega, all I can tell you is that it's not there for me. I wear a Patek annual every day and I find a Christopher Ward to be a very nice watch that I'd wear proudly without hesitation, just as I do my Seikos and my Hamiltons. Maybe it's like Shel Silverstein said: after you've been eating steak for a long time, beans taste fine...


^this is sound advice, though I might disagree a bit about the cachet of the watch that went to the moon and beat Patek and Rolex year after year in the Observatory trials throughout the 40's.

That said, buying a vintage Omega on ebay is not unlike buying a used car on ebay. There are a few great deals, and many legitimate sellers, but also a lot of a bad deals, shameless misrepresentation and some outright fakes. For those that say no one bothers to fake vintage watches, I suggest a walk down Le Con Kieu street in Saigon. Some of the vintage Seamaster 300's made there got as far as the Antiquorum auction, with OMega papers! And even established ebay dealers often mistakenly put up watches that have incorrect parts, redials or poor repairs. Perhaps 90% of the watches I've purchased that were claimed to be recently CLA'd had never been opened let alone disassembled. And probably 50% of the dials being claimed as original have been redone.

Owning vintage watches is like owning vintage cars in this respect: the relatively low initial cost/coolness ratio, particularly for basketcases, tempts many naive newbies into buying. They discover only later that the true cost of ownership includes expensive repairs, difficult to find spares (Omega is better than most in this regard), long waits for repair turnaround and a dwindling number of qualified remaining watchmakers.

Part of the appeal of vintage watches is their mechanical complexity. By virtue of this, they are simply not as reliable, much more fragile and much more expensive to maintain than modern quartz watches. Just as you cannot expect a vintage Jaguar, Ferrari or even Corvette to run as reliably or cheaply as a new Toyota, do not expect a vintage watch, even an Omega, to be the same as a modern quartz one.

Case in point: recommended to a good friend he buy a vintage Rolex sub rather than a modern quartz watch. He loved it--right up until the point where it failed him diving in the Maldives. Turns out he had never, in 8 years of ownership, taken it in for a service. The gasket had deteriorated and the watch was no longer waterproof. He did not realize this until the salt water was inside the case corroding the movement for weeks. He was shocked and angry at the price Rolex quoted him for restoration. He did not realize how fortunate he was that he had a watch for which the manufacturer stocks back parts. He felt cheated, never restored the watch and now wears a Casio. It serves him better.

If you are determined to buy a vintage watch, good advice for beginners is read a lot--there's tremendous information now readily available on the fora--and buy from a trustworthy dealer. It may seem more expensive, but not after you've bought a fake watch, a frankenwatch or an impossible to repair watch on ebay.

I'm wearing a vintage OMega I purchased on ebay at present, a rare 30's oversize model that I could not source locally. The seller misrepresented the working condition of the watch and the originality of the hands. It was still a good deal to me, though repairs and parts added 50% to the original sale price. That's a happy ending! My repair case is filled with parts watches that turned out not to be such good deals! Caveat emptor!


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

I agree there are actually a lot of pitfalls on ebay. Maybe not so much out right fakes, but lots of watches with none original parts and faces being passed off as original. At the right price, I'd think this wouldn't be a deal breaker, but one should be educated going in. 

Enron, thanks for the reminder about watchuseek. I've been trying to stay away from watches for my wallet's sake but I've still got an itch for a rose gold aqua terra and I just can't resist it anymore. The search is on.

Josh


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

BTW, one reason collectors like Omega is that they are well-made and also well-engineered. Watchmakers like them because they are relatively easy to work on--designed in part for easy servicing. There are many high-grade makers whose movements are superb and perform marvellously, but are extremely difficult to service. Beware too of inexpensive mass-market American watches of the golden age (30's, 40's). Many of them are of poor quality manufacture and no amount of present-day servicing can make them run well. A vintage Omega is a much better deal at 5 times the price.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

dport86 said:


> BTW, one reason collectors like Omega is that they are well-made and also well-engineered. Watchmakers like them because they are relatively easy to work on--designed in part for easy servicing. There are many high-grade makers whose movements are superb and perform marvellously, but are extremely difficult to service. Beware too of inexpensive mass-market American watches of the golden age (30's, 40's). Many of them are of poor quality manufacture and no amount of present-day servicing can make them run well. A vintage Omega is a much better deal at 5 times the price.


That's certainly true. But to me, the better American watches (e.g. Hamilton) represent a much better deal than most vintage Omegas because they're 1/5 the price. Of course, I don't have the Omega bug.



dport86 said:


> This is sound advice, though I might disagree a bit about the cachet of the watch that went to the moon and beat Patek and Rolex year after year in the Observatory trials throughout the 40's..


You obviously do, and that's great. I admire Omega's accomplishments and the innovative designs they've spawned, from the Constellation and Speedy Pro to today's coaxial movement. BTW, most of my friends think we're misguided because we love Ulysse Nardin - my wife even wears my mother's 1949 UN, which still runs perfectly with nothing but a local watchmaker's routine maintenance (UN wouldn't service it because they have no parts, which surprised me).

Omega, UN, Patek, Timex, G-Shock.............someone loves them all. Chacun à son goût.


----------

